# Mexican Style Porch 2 methods of HDR/tonemapping



## vipgraphx (Mar 19, 2012)

I went on a photo walk downtown last week and came across some vacation rentals. I peeped inside this one rental as it had a mexican/spanish décor that I love. Colors were very vibrant and 
I thought there was great DR to shoot some HDR...

I also wanted to process these two ways. One I used photomatix to merge my brackets and the other I manually blended the layers in photoshop. I got very similar results. I do not care for the photoshop hdr pro merge in itself thus why I decided to blend the images myself using layer masks and blending modes. I have done it  a handful of times and with varying results. I remember this past week I posted a few methods I do to create HDR and I just wanted to show what was possible using photoshop without photomatix.

*First is the Photomatix version.*



chair1croppped2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


*Second is Photoshop version (no tonemapping but I did use some filters in nik color effects to help achieve this look).*



mexican porch cropped by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Syco (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice comparison.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## that1guy (Mar 20, 2012)

second one is great


----------

